# KeyMe kiosk use?



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

Has anyone used a KeyMe kiosk to duplicate a house key?

I have a 60 year old key that I'm having trouble copying -- no one around here has the blank. KeyMe has kiosks in a Bed Bath & Beyond near me, which make duplicate keys. I _think_ they use 3D printing to reproduce it.

I only have one key for my front door and I want a spare. I'm a little skeptical about the process because it's new to me. My lock is old and a little tight. I'm worried that a new key wouldn't be as strong and might, for example, break off in the lock. I don't see any good alternative though. 

I don't want to replace the lock because it's part of an old mortise lockset that I want to keep. All I need is a spare key. 

Any experiences with KeyMe kiosks? Thanks.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Is it possible to order a blank and then have your key made? I've had to do that with old car keys.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Have you checked an actual locksmith? Way more blanks than a hardware store or home center if you have not.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I think they use 3D printing to reproduce it.


Where did you get that idea ?

I think you will find that they are using the scan or photo of the key to create a digital pattern, then cutting that pattern on a properly aligned key blank.

They tend to be more accurate than a key that is positioned by a human.

They may also connect to a central facility where they have more blanks available than they have in the kiosk locations. So, maybe they could cut one there and mail it.

But I think it still comes down to, do they have the blank ?

Stick is right about a good locksmith having more blanks. They are also more likely to help locate the blank than a key cutting location.


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

Answering in order:

>>> Is it possible to order a blank and then have your key made? 

I looked into that and so far haven't been able to figure out how. The few sites I've checked that sell blanks don't have that key manufacturer listed (McKinney); apparently no longer in business. So I don't know which blank to order.

>>> Have you checked an actual locksmith?

Yes. There's only one anywhere near me, and even that is a bit of a drive. I sent them photos of the key and they told me they aren't sure if they can do it. They asked me to bring in the key and the lock, which I'd have to remove from the door of course. I can't see why they want the lock though. Rather than getting into that I thought I might try KeyMe, which is closer too.

>>> Where did you get that idea ?  [3D printing]

I learned about KeyMe through some news articles from last year. I think one of them mentioned 3D printing. I'm really not sure though, which is why I emphasized _think_ in my post.

>>> I think you will find that they are using the scan or photo of the key to create a digital pattern, then cutting that pattern on a properly aligned key blank.

You're probably right; I could well have misinterpreted the bit about 3D printing.

>>> They may also connect to a central facility where they have more blanks available than they have in the kiosk locations. So, maybe they could cut one there and mail it.

Yes, the website says that most keys are made immediately but if the kiosk can't, it uploads the scans and they do it centrally and mail it.

>>> But I think it still comes down to, do they have the blank ?

I don't know about the kiosks but their website makes it sound like they can reproduce any key. That's part of the reason why I thought 3D printing -- they can't have every blank ever needed.

>>> Stick is right about a good locksmith having more blanks. They are also more likely to help locate the blank than a key cutting location.

There used to be 3 or 4 area locksmiths but only the one is left. Since the KeyMe kiosk is closer and apparently inexpensive (the website makes it seem like a normal door key costs $2.99 -- probably less than the locksmith would charge) I thought I might try it. Also I wouldn't have to pull the lock, as the locksmith requested.

Thanks all.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Now that you've provided more details, I'd probably give the kiosk a shot.


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

stick\shift said:


> Now that you've provided more details, I'd probably give the kiosk a shot.


If it's really just $2.99 it certainly seems worth it. I'll go there later in the week and post the result.


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

I am a locksmith, The main problem you have is that the key is worn and is hard to turn. Copying this old key will yield another old key that is hard to turn.
The locksmith will "fit" a key to the actual lock that will work easily and not be worn. They will also replace any small parts that are worn out.

Use the locksmith to get quality. Use the key duplicator to get exactly what you have now.


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

Post a picture of the key. Someone might have that blank. I have a lot of old blanks, Just need to see what your key looks like.


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

paul100 said:


> Post a picture of the key. Someone might have that blank. I have a lot of old blanks, Just need to see what your key looks like.


Photos uploaded:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would think they could make the blank too. That is just measuring the thickness and lands and channels and general shape.


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

Nealtw said:


> I would think they could make the blank too. That is just measuring the thickness and lands and channels and general shape.


I talked with the locksmith and he didn't mention this possibility, although nothing he said precludes it either. He wanted me to bring in the lock and said he'd see what they could do. I didn't press him on the details.

My wife took the key to a KeyMe kiosk today. She said it was easy to use but they couldn't reproduce it there. It's supposed to be done centrally and mailed to us next week.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

BataviaJim said:


> I talked with the locksmith and he didn't mention this possibility, although nothing he said precludes it either. He wanted me to bring in the lock and said he'd see what they could do. I didn't press him on the details.
> 
> My wife took the key to a KeyMe kiosk today. She said it was easy to use but they couldn't reproduce it there. It's supposed to be done centrally and mailed to us next week.


So now they have a picture of your key and your address.:vs_whistle::biggrin2:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks like one of those do not duplicate keys.

http://www.downsatl.com/do-not-duplicate-keys/


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

Nealtw said:


> So now they have a picture of your key and your address.:vs_whistle::biggrin2:


I thought about that but I'm not much concerned because


They're a reputable company, been profiled in Forbes, Fortune, etc
I live in a rural area; someone would have to really want to rob me to get here
My house isn't secure anyway. The first floor windows don't lock and are easy to get through. My "security" is from being in a safe area, at least so far (35 yrs).


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

ron45 said:


> Looks like one of those do not duplicate keys.


It's a residential door key, I can't imagine why it would be "do not duplicate". And of course it doesn't say that on the key. It's almost 60 yrs old, maybe they did things differently back then?


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

I am guessing that it is an old Reading or Keil which are not obsolete but aren't the most common.

Strongly suggest you take the lock to a locksmith and get a quality product from a professional. It is NOT a restricted or DO NOT DUPLICATE blank.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Just change the mortise cylinder. Very easy job and it will come with two keys. Won’t cost very much at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

BayouRunner said:


> Just change the mortise cylinder. Very easy job and it will come with two keys. Won’t cost very much at all
> 
> I didn't know this was possible, and it would be a good solution but I'm not sure if it's feasible with my set. The instructions I found online for doing this all showed a lockset with two little screws where the two white x'es are. My lockset doesn't have them. Can it still be pulled without removing the whole lockset?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Yours looks a little different but that is a mortise cylinder so it can be changed. Take the two screws off the side of the door and see if that's just a cover and the two access screws are behind it. You have to buy a mortise cylinder by depth so you will have to remove it and measure how long it is. Also you will most likely have to use the tab off the back of the old mortise cylinder and put it on your new one, as they will be different.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Also just loosen the screw on the side that the cylinder is on. Then the cylinder will just turn out. When you put it back in turn it hand tight then turn it backwards until cylinder is in proper position. Then tighten the set screw. If it's been there for 60 years it may be hard to break it loose. You may have to use some channel locks. It won't matter as you are replacing it anyway. If it's hard to turn back in you may have to loosen the top and bottom screws on the side. I think you may find those two screws behind the plate when you remove it to access to set screws. Couldn't hurt to lube the lock while you have the cylinder out if is giving you any issues.


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

BayouRunner said:


> Yours looks a little different but that is a mortise cylinder so it can be changed. Take the two screws off the side of the door and see if that's just a cover and the two access screws are behind it. You have to buy a mortise cylinder by depth so you will have to remove it and measure how long it is. Also you will most likely have to use the tab off the back of the old mortise cylinder and put it on your new one, as they will be different.


I'm not sure what you mean by the "tab". Is that the ring shown in the image below? (That's from a product photo, not my set.) Does it just screw off & on?
If that's not it then what is the tab?

Also, is it just the length that's variable or does the diameter differ?
I looked at Amazon and some of them specify length & diameter, some specify only length, and some neither. Although I'd buy locally so I can return it easily if there's a problem.

My apprehension, because it's so old, is disassembling it and then not being able to re-assemble, either with a replacement or the original. Then I'd have to replace the whole set and most likely the new one wouldn't line up with the existing door cutouts.

Thanks for all the advice.
.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

There are two screws on the back of that picture you just posted. It holds a tab there that works the lockset. I guess a better word is a cam. I don't know the technical name for it. You'll see that the new cylinder cam has a different shape. Make sure you don't have the key in the cylinder while you remove the cam. Otherwise key way and springs will fall out and you will be back where your started. There are different cams for different locks. You probably would have a tough time buying the same brand. So if you change the cam off the old one you can buy any brand. They all have the same threads. You just need the same color and length. Just something to think about. If you have other locks on the house you could buy the same brand/keyway that you have on other locks. At that point you can take the locks to a locksmith and have all the same key work your lock. You could also buy the cylinder from a locksmith and give him a key you want it to work off of. Just makes life more simple


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

the cylinder on the left you can see the cam. You won’t be happy if you don’t buy the right length as it will
Stick out. There are brass rings/spacers you can buy to fill the gap but it’s better to buy the correct length to look like it belongs if you know what I mean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

I understand.

FWIW, the other locks are all simple doorknob -- no other mortise sets -- so the same key issue doesn't apply.

Thanks for the suggestions and explanations.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

What I was saying was when you order a mortise cylinder you can pick any keyway. So even if it's a regular door knob you can use the same key provided you order it that way. Of course you don't have to, just more convienent. If you have kwikset locks order a kwikset keyway. Schlage locks, Schlage keyway


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

Got an email from KeyMe. They can't duplicate the key even at the central facility. So I guess I'll try to pull the cylinder and either take it to the local locksmith or replace it if I can find the right one. 

Going to wait a while though -- it's below freezing outside and I want it to warm up before keeping the door open any length of time.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

*Forget KeyMe kiosk*

IIRC, McKinney closed their doors or sold out in the 1950s or '60s. If no other manufacturer used the same keyway, your chance of finding someone with a keyblank grows smaller each day.

*georgemcq* was right about the worn out key; making a duplicate of it just gives you a brand new worn out key. Replace the cylinder. *BayouRunner* has offered excellent step-by-step advice.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Your key is an old McKinney key. There are not too many of them around as house keys. I know Ilko still makes blanks for a couple of McKinney’s.

This looks fairly close, but I’m not positive about exact dimensional differences due to scale of your pic vs that in the link.
https://securitylocking.com/ilco-o1054k-iso-mckinney-key


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

At this point I plan to try to replace the cylinder. If that's a problem then I can give that blank a try.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

I want to say that it's impressive how helpful people are on this forum. It's a terrific help.


----------

